# New zencart install .. need help configuring



## designcircus (Jun 25, 2007)

hell all,

i have been a member for about 6 hrs now and havent gone off this site. very informative indeed.

anyways i have 2 issues i wanted some insight/help with zencart:

#1
my folder and page for zencart is www...../catalog/
how would i get to change that, and how difficult would it be to do so.

question 2 might change my mind about #1

but the default zencart layout/skin is designed to beable to hold as its own page. but i really just want it condensed so that it just has thumbnails of products, with links going into detailed pages of products then proceeding to checkout. nothing much more fancier than that. 

so i guess my question.. how do i reduce the layout to only the items.. so that i can incorporate it into my own table/page? i dont know if i make any sense at 3:30am.. 

any insight appreciated.

thanks
dean


----------



## fredschellart (May 9, 2007)

To answer your first question:

Look for this code: 
define('DIR_WS_CATALOG', '/catalog/');

Change it into:
define('DIR_WS_CATALOG', '/YOUR_NAME/');


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

in regards to your 2nd question.

first just remove all your left and right side boxes. then download a contribution that can display your items in a Grid format. I think its called Colume mod and can be found on zen-cart.com. After that, you just need to tinker it to get it the way you look.


----------



## designcircus (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks for the quick replies..

sorry im not a php kinda person. fred, what file is the code ('DIR_WS_CATALOG', '/catalog/') going to be in?

and zhenjie, in the admin config/layout.. ive made the left and right columns to 0..(default was 150px) but it still has like text remaining. also, how would i remove the top banners.. log in.. search .. etc etc.. or is it necessary for the cart to operate?

mahalos


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Your best bet is to use the help forum at zencart

Zen Cart(tm) Tutorials and FAQs


----------



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

Is Zencart something that you add on to the html code of your site or something like that?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jshade said:


> Is Zencart something that you add on to the html code of your site or something like that?


zen cart is a shopping cart program that you can install on your web host.


----------



## jbe99ag (Jul 26, 2007)

> and zhenjie, in the admin config/layout.. ive made the left and right columns to 0..(default was 150px) but it still has like text remaining. also, how would i remove the top banners.. log in.. search .. etc etc.. or is it necessary for the cart to operate?


I'm trying to set up my zen cart and having the same problem. I've tried the tutorials, but they are over my head. How do I get all of the crap off of the front page about zen cart and just have it have my business info? Did you ever find the answer to this question you asked?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jbe99ag said:


> I'm trying to set up my zen cart and having the same problem. I've tried the tutorials, but they are over my head. How do I get all of the crap off of the front page about zen cart and just have it have my business info? Did you ever find the answer to this question you asked?


Did you ask this question in the zen cart forums?

It's hard to give you suggestions on what to try without seeing what exact text you're talking about. 

"crap of the front page about zen cart" isn't very specific


----------



## designcircus (Jun 25, 2007)

no i havent figured it out yet. 

actually have not been able to work on it since,
but what i did try before.. changing the values to 0 on the side menus or 
columns.. that worked except that there is stil something there i remember.

i actually jst want to get rid of everything... except for the product frame so i can incorporate it into my own site.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

You need to start here.
Zen Cart(tm) Tutorials and FAQs

M


----------

